# Mulling over taking my poor girl back



## roggo (May 28, 2017)

I recently adopted a little Mini Schnauzer mix about a month and a half ago. She's a little over 4 years old -- her previous life spent almost entirely in a hoarder's house with over 50 other dogs. As a result, she is super fearful around other dogs, as well as people (but she's gradually getting better in the latter department). 

Unfortunately, I live in an apartment other people. Every tiny sound made by someone else is enough to send her in a fit of rage. I have tried to remedy through a trainer's advice (using commands to calm her down & rewarding after), but that hasn't been working out. 

Every time my roommates see her, I get them to feed her a treat and play with her a bit, which calms her down. However, for some reason, this hasn't seemed to stick. This afternoon, my roommate played with my dog for hours when I was at work, and they had a good time. However, after my roommate came back tonight, she went into a frenzied rage and bit his pants several times. This isn't an isolated incident: this has happened repeatedly since I got her. 

Even though she doesn't seem to be making any progress at home, I believe I should be able to get her adjusted eventually. The problem is, I move into a new apartment in the fall, with complete strangers. My roommates have been pretty cool about this (they know she's a shelter), but I can tell even they are pretty fed up. 

I've been stressing out about my doggy for the last week, and I can't decide what to do. She's a super sweet girl that is super attached to me, and I can't stand to break her heart and send her back to the shelter. I wouldn't mind other problems, but the aggressive behavior is really an issue. I pretty much have to lease her even in the house to make sure she doesn't lunge at the nearest person. 

She's been making progress on other areas -- like barking at strangers during walks, but at home, it seems like she forgets who my roommates are in the span of 30 minutes. 

I really would like to keep my girl. Ever since I got her, I've been as happy as I've ever been. But with every passing day, I start to lose more and more faith. Please let me know your thoughts. Any advice or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Would you be willing to manage her, ie keep her in your room or in a crate when you are not there, so that she doesn't have the opportunity to attack your roommates' pants?

With dogs with severe fear issues, you can make progress but you are likely looking at a lifetime of management. It doesn't mean you can't live with people, teach her to trust certain people more over time, take her places, etc. But I would recommend looking at it as 'how can I make my dog more comfortable?' rather than 'how do I change my dog?' 

But here's the cool thing... If you make her setup more comfortable, she will likely be less fearful and defensive and you will likely see more improvement. I would highly recommend finding a trainer or behaviorist who does not utilize corrections to help with behavior modification. It is especially important that you don't use corrections for this kind of fear based behavior.

If you can't (ex. dog won't tolerate confinement or being left in your room), or won't, then surrender her to the shelter. An apartment or roommate situation is not ideal for dogs with fear issues. I don't say this to discourage you. But realize it takes more effort to make it work and it takes a person willing to do it and accept their dog for who she is. No judgment, if you are not that person. Kudos, if you are.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Mini Schnauzer make noise wether they come from a hoarder situation or not.. My Uncle had two of them.... normal upbringing, loved, trained from pups... and they were characters full of life and love to bark, be alert and just having a great time with each other.. indoors and outdoors.. Well behaved and had an off switch which comes with time, experience... Shame on the rescue if they didn't evaluate your environment or inform you correctly...


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I agree with Canyx. She will probably have to be managed her entire life. If that management does not fit in with your lifestyle, I would take her back to the shelter. You have to be happy, too, otherwise you will resent your dog.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Your dog sounds like my current fearful dog Bucky. I call him a project dog because he needs a lot of work and I get to learn more dog stuff.

Agree with Canyx completely. Her advice is exactly my experience with Bucky and before that Max.

As you make your final decision keep him leashed to you or confined if others are in the place. You might look up Karen Overall's Relaxation Protocol and work on it. It's just down stay training all written out for you and you work through at your own pace. Bucky was a sponge and zoomed almost straight through. His bed is now his safe place and he stops barking when on it plus he can relax and be around scary strangers as I work him through the Protocol while safely leashed. 

I was a fairly safe giant spider from the start. My daughter is with him as much as I am but she was scary for quite a while and he still has to bark in greeting which is annoying. Making friends can take years for a dog like this. The potentially safe spider has to be completely non threatening and ignore the screaming charging dog. Not an easy job. He may not be a good fit for your life now and needs to find a home like mine where it's easy to keep him away from random dog eating giant spiders.


----------



## Ladybug2010 (Jul 25, 2017)

I would keep her.

Look into training classes at Petco or talk to local trainers.
Are you being consistent? Is she on a routine? 
Also you mentioned you were losing faith. Dogs can sense your emotions and if you are frustrated believe me she will pick up on it and yes it does make a difference in her response to you.
Is she your first dog? Dog's take A LOT of work and are a big responsibility it is just like having a child. You have to train them, discipline them, put them on a routine, take them to the vet, feed them, walk them,etc. Your dog may be a high maintenance dog which will require more effort and more work if you don't have the time for her then yes you need to give her up but give her up to someone who you know will have the patience for her so rather than taking her back to the shelter, rehome her but charge a rehoming fee so you know she is going to a good home and be sure to disclose that she's a "project dog" or "high maintenance" so the new owner is aware of the responsibility which will come with her. A lot of shelters euthanize or ship off to god knows where when they get too full like puppy mills and other shelters so if you do decide to give her up make sure you either re home her to a family or someone specialized in dogs such as yours or do your research on humane societies and dog shelters and make sure you give her to a no kill shelter that also will not ship her off to an unknown place when the shelter is too full. I personally am against giving away animals but, I understand sometimes you get in over your head and can't handle the dog you chose or sometimes it just ins't the right time but, keep this in mind. She is depending on you. She does not understand why you are getting frustrated and if you give her up she won't understand why and every time a dog is given up they lose trust for humans because they don't have a stable home. If you love her and you truly want help with her. Keep her and show her your going to be there for her and work on this with her rather than give up on her. From what I read about how she acts with your roommates perhaps she was abused and they remind her of her abusers? You never know that is why it's important to discuss the dog's history when you adopt from a shelter. 

If you have time to read the rest of this here is a story about my current dog.

I rescued a 4 month old boxer mix from an abusive home. She was never potty trained, never taken to the vet, never properly socialized during the critical period, and was kept outside and the owners allowed the older dogs to steal her food so she was very very skinny and underfed.

Right off the bat I dealt with

-urinating/defecating in the house
-food aggression
-fear
-growling & sometimes biting when you tried to touch her toys

This is what I did and it worked (it took 6 - 8 months to get her into a well behaved k-9 citizen)

for urinating = kennel train
food aggression was a bit trickier but what I did is when she would "guard" her food from other dog's I told her no and directed the other dog to their food and showed her to eat out of her own bowl and stood there while she and the other two ate after a while I gradually started putting my hand in the bowl as I was putting food in it and after a while longer the food aggression just stopped because she realized that she would always have food and I would never let her starve. If the other dogs did eat her food she saw me fill her bowl back up and she became more relaxed over time about her food. 
Fear was easy, she just needed to be socialized! So I took her to the pet store, took her to cook outs etc. She is still timid but she isn't as afraid to meet people now espeically kids!! She loves children!
Growing over bones/toys this was easy too. Don't be afraid to get bit! When she was munching on a bone I'd take it from her and yes I got nipped at a few times but when I took it I held it for a few minutes and did not react (feed) the aggression and after a minute or so I gave it back this took only a couple days and that stopped. 

The potty training took the longest but everything else came easy with patience, consistency, and a willingness to teach and show her love & companionship.


----------



## Ladybug2010 (Jul 25, 2017)

I would further like to add some helpful links related to some of the behaviors you discussed with your girl  I know the title of these videos is "puppy training" but the same methods can be used for older dogs as well. 

Hope it helps 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H1JGfzaW9A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9KQegi4r8k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUZUNzi3-3E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFTKjB01HUU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmZBZC-0tm8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFZ003dY8cU


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Schnauzer's whether pure breed or mixed will be a "schnauzer"; the above response is correct; they are barkers; active and sometimes appear to be "insane". However consistency will win out. I was a prior foster mom for schnauzers and had my own at the same time. All of mine were rescues that I kept; however if you can not manage her do not feel like you failed; sometimes it happens. I am not sure if you got her from a rescue or shelter; not knowing where you are is difficult as I may be able to suggest a schnauzer rescue in your area vs another place; if not I would go that route vs a shelter. My prior schnauzers: the picture with four the two in front were mine and the two in back fosters that went to their forever homes; they did have fighting issues so it happens; all need management.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Please be advised that the OP has not visited the forum in about 5 weeks.


----------

